# Super Wide Levelawn 10'



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if we have anything like this in the US?

https://www.bmsproducts.com/shop/turf-care-hand-tools/levelawns-lutes/super-wide-levelawns/

It's $500 shipped 

Thanks!


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Looks simple enough to build. Would probably cost under $50 from Lowe's/Home Depot.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, most of the 10-footers I've seen are homemade. You could probably build one for less than it would cost to ship something that large.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I'm convinced that most of the leveling tools have some sort of gold or platinum in it...


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Take a picture to a welding/fab shop....it will be significantly cheaper and probably better made.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

uts said:


> I'm convinced that most of the leveling tools have some sort of gold or platinum in it...


It's one of those things that the companies aren't selling tens of thousands of, it's a specialty thing. They've got to recoup their costs, make a profit and still stay in business.

If there was a bigger market for them then more companies would be selling them. The cool thing about these rakes is that they're easy to diy if you are halfway handy.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I don't know how to weld nor have I ever had paid to have anything welded. Out of curiosity, what's ballpark cost in material and welding labor?


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

JayGo said:


> I don't know how to weld nor have I ever had paid to have anything welded. Out of curiosity, what's ballpark cost in material and welding labor?


I think @wardconnor said in his latest video that his drag cost him about $50 in steel to make. Probably an hour or less in labor.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@adgattoni, I've seen him say that, too. But he also says that his friend welded it for him, so I'm assuming he maybe didn't pay for welding.
Curious how much a welder would charge.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In a pinch you could drill/bolt something together.


----------



## Passat774 (Oct 9, 2018)

Thanks, one of our fellow board members here has a friend that works at the shipyard who is a welder.

I am just making big plans for getting it super level like Connor.

I found this video for our build: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6DKAk1dJ50


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

Ware said:


> In a pinch you could drill/bolt something together.


Very true. It would need to extra bolts in places for reinforcement, but it can be done. 👍🏻


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Why use steel? Just get some scrap 2x4 lumber, and a few deck screws. A drag (or leveling rake) is not hard to DIY. If it's not heavy enough, then put a few concrete blocks on the back. Make "good enough" and then throw it away when you're done. Or recycle the wood for another project.


----------



## SuperTroye (Jun 17, 2020)

If you Google "drag mat" there are tons of videos about it. Here's one made from wood:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gsf7bOYdSlg


----------



## leifcat1 (May 9, 2020)

I had a welder create a 7 ft level lawn for me. I took him my hand operated level-lawn that I purchased from R&R and told him "Build me something like this, but only 7 ft wide". A week later, he called me out to show me what he built. He built a monster. It was much stronger, and durable than anything I could have ever imagined. It's completely solid throughout. If I had to guess, it probably weighs 80 lbs or more. I'll never have to add weight to it. In fact, it may be too heavy. I think the total cost was about $180 to have it built.


----------

